# My cat won't leave me alone! Help!



## katzie (Jan 25, 2006)

I have two adopted cats that I've had for just over 2 years. One is pretty laid back and minds his own business most of the time. The other is part Siamese and part Manx and he has always been the friendlier of the two, but lately he is driving me crazy. He wants to rub on my legs, meows A LOT for attention, seems to not be taking the cat naps the other one does but roams around under my feet most of the time. Does anyone have any ideas if this is something that can be treated or am I going to just be 'stuck' to this cat literally. If I shut him out of the room I'm in he will stand outside the door and meow loud.
Going nuts!
Thanks


----------



## cjh27 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,

I'm affraid you're probably stuck with this behaviour. Siamese cats are renown for being particularly vocal and active cats and it seem that your siamese mix is acting, well- like a siamese. Some people love this breed particularly for these traits.

As your siamese is such an active cat it might be worth while keeping him busy. You should consider clicker training with your cat and teach him a few cool tricks or maybe make some activity toys for him:

http://www.clickertraining.com/cattraining

http://www.katzenfummelbrett.ch/

(sorry the second link is in German- but I think the pictures are rather inspiring :wink: )

christine


----------



## katzie (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Christine, I do have some busy activities for this Siamese. He loves to play with little toy soft mice. He will play for a while and then sticks it under my couch or fridge or washing machine. He tosses them up high in the air and tries to catch them on the way down. He's a very smart cat also. He knows where the mice drawer is, can open the cabinet doors (I had to child proof a bunch of them) and my desk drawers. He just learned to open the desk drawers a week or two ago and no I didn't want him to learn that.  I have had 2 or 3 Siamese house cats in the past 50 years but none that are as nosey and pestering as this one. I have tried several toys for him and the other one. but he tears them up as fast as I can buy them. He loved the one that hangs over the door on a bungy cord but soon chewed through the cord, so bye bye to that one. I try to keep him entertained, but it's not easy. I will go shopping on line for more durable toys. I put a stretchy hair band over the door knob in my office where I spend a lot of time and he pulled it out as far as he could trying to break it, then let go. After doing this several times he found that if he did it just right it would snap up and off the knob. From then on it only takes him about 1 minute to get it off the door knob, so you can see what I am up against. Thank you for your answers and I will keep trying to find 'busy' things for him.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My cats will follow me from room to room, but they don't annoy me very much at all, they just hang out near me. I keep a lot of cat beds in the office and the livingroom for them to curl up in. Our cat Mister (1995-2006) was a _real pest_; very needy and demanding of my time/attention, and I found I missed him very much after he passed away. 
Something I tried with him when he would get very demanding was:
"Okay you want ME? You GOT me!" 
...and I'd pick him up, hold him close and smother him with love, scrubbles and kisses. He always thought it was great for the first few seconds, but when I wouldn't let him down to get away...he would start struggling and pushing his feet against me but I would hold him tighter, laugh and continue with the love and kisses. After he had REALLY had enough, I could put him down and he'd either run away as quick as he could or he would stand there giving me the Hairy Eyeball, ears pinned, tail swishing back/forth and rippling his skin to get his hair all put back in place before he would stalk indignantly away. 
Then I'd be 'cat-free' for a little while. But it never lasted long and then he'd want to be right back on my lap/shoulder begging for attention.


----------



## cjh27 (Feb 23, 2009)

:lol: :lol: good luck with keeping your über- siamese occupied!

If he's really that smart he'd pobably be very good at learning new tricks  

Christine


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry but I never had that kind of cat before  , just tabbies. When my cat meows, it's for food!  My cat is either laying in my lap giving my the baby eyed look or following me around the house-If I am doing the dishes, he will jump onto the counter to see what I am doing or into the bathroom (meowing). Prince is a baby but very loving personality. It's cute that he follows me but sometimes he will be sleeping and wake up out of a dead sleep and notice that I am gone....he opens the sliding (Japan style) door with his paw and head. He always wants to be at our level to see what we are doing.


----------

